# Боль в нижней части позвоночника, дискомфорт в правом боку



## artur38 (25 Окт 2013)

С февраля 2013 года начала уставать и ныть спина к концу дня. В правом боку появилось неприятное ощущение (как будто мышцу потянул) - иногда оно уходит вверх, как будто на ребре ушиб (боли нет, но чувство будто что-то мешает). После бассеинов или турников все проходило на некоторое время.

На протяжении полугода так и жил, но на прошлой неделе утром случился приступ: болела спина в нижней части и была температура 38. Через пару дней ситуация более-менее нормализовалась, но теперь боль чувствуется только в нижней части позвоночника, спина потеет, боль локализована на крестце и стала сильнее обычного.

При пробуждении все ощущения и боли проходят, к концу дня - снова накапливаются + усиливается дискомфорт в правом боку. Из-за этих ощущений трудно ходить в туалет "по-большому" (напрягаясь - напрягается вся поясница).

Иногда болит правая нога и появляются ощущение онемения.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Окт 2013)

Необходимо посетить невролога.


----------



## doclega (7 Ноя 2013)

И наверное, если идёт речь о диагностике -разместить снимки ...


----------



## La murr (7 Ноя 2013)

*artur38*, https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/
Эта тема поможет Вам разместить снимки на форуме.


----------



## artur38 (9 Ноя 2013)

Снимок в данный момент выложить не могу, но заключение после МРТ есть:
*умеренно выраженные признаки спондилеза поясничного отдела. Дорз. протрузия до 4.5 мм в сегменте l5-s1. Мелкое кистовидное просветление в структуре позвонка l3 до 5 мм.*

Невролог прописала ДДТ, медикалм и прозирин. 
Но у меня вопрос - могут ли эти изменения давать подобные симптомы? (Трудно сидеть более 20 мин., тянет правый бок (дискомфорт) от паха до подреберья, и иногда бывают запоры, при этом легкое повышение температуры. После отдыха - практически уходят все симптомы).


----------



## doclega (11 Ноя 2013)

К клиницистам.


----------



## artur38 (13 Ноя 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> К клиницистам.


 
знать бы еще, кто такие клиницисты, и как их отличить, скажем, от невролога моего


----------



## Фотиния (15 Ноя 2013)

artur38 написал(а):


> знать бы еще, кто такие клиницисты, и как их отличить, скажем, от невролога моего


 
Это те, кто не только лечат, но и научной практикой занимаются (если не ошибаюсь)


----------



## Taimerok (11 Янв 2014)

Фотиния написал(а):


> Это те, кто не только лечат, но и научной практикой занимаются (если не ошибаюсь)



Не ошибаетесь, именно так!


----------



## Дима 1111 (3 Янв 2016)

artur38 написал(а):


> Снимок в данный момент выложить не могу, но заключение после МРТ есть:
> *умеренно выраженные признаки спондилеза поясничного отдела. Дорз. протрузия до 4.5 мм в сегменте l5-s1. Мелкое кистовидное просветление в структуре позвонка l3 до 5 мм.*
> 
> Невролог прописала ДДТ, медикалм и прозирин.
> Но у меня вопрос - могут ли эти изменения давать подобные симптомы? (Трудно сидеть более 20 мин., тянет правый бок (дискомфорт) от паха до подреберья, и иногда бывают запоры, при этом легкое повышение температуры. После отдыха - практически уходят все симптомы).


У меня симптомы один в один как у Вас, но у меня ещё в паху боль! Как Вы нашли выход с положения? У уже замучался(


----------

